# 26" Earth Cruiser bmx/ cruiser



## whizzer kid (Jul 28, 2017)

Nice local find , not normally into BMx but this being a 26er is going to be fun.
Cycles brand , Earth cruiser model .

  Need a good cleaning and learn more about this company and this model. I know it's. It too of line . But with a little work either a good flip or enjoy it this summer .


----------



## whizzer kid (Jul 28, 2017)

Pics 

The old owner had bought new knobby tires.. those are the first thing to go .


----------



## Robertk (Aug 12, 2017)

Appears to be an original '79 based on the "Cycles" headbadge. Post '79 "Jamis" headbadges were used. Also pre Akisu fork. Nice find! Most had lacquered steel rims, so the CMCs may be aftermarket.


----------

